# Zwei Welten



## SonicTank (3. April 2013)

Die Geschichte von Rose (sehr kurzer Auszug)



Spoiler



_Niemand weiß wirklich was damals geschah. Die Geschichte jener Zeit ist in den Wirrungen des Krieges verloren gegangen. Der Kaiser Chelsim, welcher auch Vater Roses ist, führte sein Volk ins Verderben, erniedrigte seine Feinde und trotzte jeder Vernunft.


Dinburg, erster Tag des sechsten Monats, das Jahr 2712, drittes Zeitalter


Rose sitzt im Schlosspark, sie schwelgt in Gedanken über den bevorstehenden Konflikt.

Was kann ich tun? Alle Völker sind zerstritten. Jede Vernunft ist begraben. Was hat nur dazu geführt? Was nur? Der Feind meines Vaters steht vor unseren Toren, seine Armee bedroht unser Reich, mein Volk hat den Glauben an mich verloren. Ich bin verzweifelt. Wie waren doch nur die Worte meines geliebten Vaters, damals als ich ein Kind war, als die Wirrungen des Krieges noch nicht erkennbar waren?

"Sieh diesen Baum, er zeigt dir Leben und Vernunft!" sagte Chelsim zu seiner Tochter Rose, als er mit ihr durch den Schlosspark ging. "Dieser Baum trinkt das Wasser des Himmels, er spendet uns Luft." er hält kurz inne; "Würden alle Lebewesen sich so der Natur verschreiben, so hätten wir Frieden. Sieh, meine Tochter, achte stets darauf, wie du deine Umgebung behandelst. Halte sie in Ehren." 

Beide gehen einen Kiesweg entlang, die Sonne scheint hell durch die sich färbenden Blätter.

"Es gibt Menschen, die sehen im Frieden eine Instabilität, einen Riss im steten Gefüge. Achte darauf, meine Tochter, achte darauf. Unsere Dynastie wird einmal zu Ende gehen. Versäume nicht, dies zu vermeiden."

Sie erinnert sich, dass er ihr dies sagte, wohlwissend, dass sie das Reich eines Tages übernehmen würde. Jenes Reich, welches zerrissen war, von den Konflikten im ersten Zeitalter des Einfalls der Fremden.

Daran denkend stand sie auf. Der kühle Wind der Herbstzeit wehte ihr durch das Haar. Eine Entscheidung musste gefällt werden. Soll sie das Heer ihres Reiches dem Feind ihres Vaters entgegenstellen, oder werden Verhandlungen mit dem Gegner zum Frieden führen? 

"Heerführer, zu mir!" sprach sie. Ihr Diener rannte los um den Heerführer zu holen. Rose war ungehalten, da sie sich selbst nicht sicher war, was angesichts der Belagerung zu tun sei, dies war ihre erste Herausforderung als Herrscherin. Ihr Vater hatte sie nicht darauf vorbereitet._



Der Vater Chelsim, die jungen Jahre



Spoiler



Chelsim (Rose´s Vater)

_Im Jahr 2653 des dritten Zeitalters geboren war Chelsim der Sohn von König Regan und Sofie, Königsgemalin von Regan. Chelsim war das einzige Kind des Königspaares. Zu der Zeit seiner Geburt wurde das Reich seines Vaters neu aufgebaut, da es drei Jahre zuvor von Naturgewalten heimgesucht wurde.

So wuchs der junge Königssohn in einer zerrütteten aber hoffnungsvollen Welt auf, in der die meisten Menschen alles dafür taten ihre Heimat wiederherzustellen.

Viele Dörfer und auch die Regentenstadt Dinburg wurden schwer in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Durch die Gesteine, die vom Himmel kamen, wurden zahlreiche Gebäude und Ländereien vernichtet, viele Menschen kamen ums Leben. Niemand weiß, was dieses Unheil hervorbrachte, doch nachdem nun alles vorbei war, erkannte man den Weg zurück zur Normalität.

Chelsim lernte und sah zu, wie sich das Volk aus den Trümmern zusammenfand und etwas Neues erschuf. Er beobachtete Handwerker beim setzen neuer Ziegelsteine. Chelsim kannte die Techniken nur ansatzweise und er interessierte sich sehr, wenn er den anderen bei den Aufbauarbeiten zusah. Doch als er im Alter von acht Jahren seine Ausbildung zum Militärdienst antrat, verlor sich dieses Interesse.

Im Militärdienst lernte der junge Prinz Disziplin und Gehorsam. Doch er merkte schnell, dass alle Soldaten ihn als zukünftigen Kommandanten und König sahen. Zwar wurde er wie jeder andere Rekrut behandelt, aber die Offiziere des Königs mieden es ihn zu maßregeln wenn etwas nicht richtig lief. Vielmehr ließen sie durchblicken, dass dort der zukünftige König stünde. Chelsim tat jedoch alles was die Ausbilder von ihm verlangten und er beendete die vierjähre Dienstzeit als geachteter Kamerad seines Regiments. Ebenso erhielt er, freilich auch auf Wunsch des Königs, das Offizierspatent. 

Als er seine militärische Ausbildung im Alter von 12 Jahren abgeschlossen hatte, befasste Chelsim sich mit den den Wissenschaften, der Astronomie und Alchemie.

Er widmete sich hingebungsvoll den bekannten Forschungen und deren Ergebnissen. Doch stellte er sich auch Fragen über noch nicht gelöste Probleme dieser Themen, besonders dachte er über die Ursache der seltsamen Himmelssteine nach, welche das Land 15 Jahre zuvor verwüstet hatten..

Deswegen untersuchte er die seltsamen Steine die vom Himmel gefallen waren. Sein Interesse galt den glimmenden Teilen, welche in diesen Steinen zu finden waren. Sie strahlten ohne Unterlass mit einem starken blauen Licht und man empfand Wärme, wenn man in die Nähe der Steine kam. Dies faszinierte den jungen Prinzen sehr. Doch er erkannte die Ursache dafür nicht.

Immer wieder fragte er die Gelehrten des Hofes:" Was bringt diese Steine zum Leuchten?" Auch seinen Vater Regan fragte er immer wieder. Niemand wusste eine Antwort. So verbrachte er immer mehr Zeit mit dieser Frage. Es war beinahe schon eine Obsession, mit solcher Begeisterung und Vernachlässigung seiner Pflichten als Prinz beschäftigte Chelsim sich damit.

Dann lernte er Sara kennen. Sara war eine Gesandte eines Randbezirks des städtischen Kreises von Dinburg. Das Dorf aus dem sie kam war neu aufgebaut worden und sie war Tochter des ansässigen Ratsvorsitzenden. Sara hatte die Aufgabe dem König mitzuteilen, dass die Ernte zum Herbst bereitstünde und alles ohne Probleme vorangehe. 

Gerade als Sara die Audienz bei König Regan erhielt, war Chelsim im Saal. Er wusste von der Ankunft eines Gesandten und sollte lernen wie man mit solchen Regierungsangelegenheiten umzugehen hatte. Chelsim wohnte schon in der Vergangenheit einigen dieser Audienzen bei, doch dieses Mal war es anders.

Er sah die junge Frau in den Saal schreiten. Als sie näher kam, erkannte Chelsim die Schönheit von der sie war. Sie hatte langes goldenes Haar, ihre großen Augen funkelten und schauten ihn an. Ihr Gesicht war von einer Anmut die er noch bei keiner Frau gesehen hatte. Es kam ihm vor, als ob ein Wesen, eines Fabelwesens gleich, von vollkommener Schönheit, in den Saal getreten wäre.

Keiner Worte fähig starrte er sie überwältigt an. Sein Vater Regan empfing die junge Frau und hörte ihr Anliegen. Doch auch sie war verwirrt von dem jungen Prinzen der neben dem König stand und man merkte ihrer Stimme an, dass sie sehr aufgeregt war. Auch der König und die Saaldiener bemerkten, dass Chelsim und Sara voneinander angetan waren. Als die Audienz beendet war, lief der junge Prinz der Gesandten hinterher. Er sprach sie an und sie verstanden sich auf Anhieb, er liebte ihre Schönheit und sie teilte sein Interesse an den Wissenschaften. 

Der König selbst begrüßte dieses Geschehen, suchte er doch eine passende Frau für seinen Sohn. Die Zwänge des Königtums waren schon lange zuvor abgestreift worden und es musste keine Gemahlin aus einem Adelshaus sein, die als zukünftige Königin dienen sollte. Da er seinen Sohn sehr liebte, erlaubte er ihm diese Verbindung und sprach sich für eine baldige Hochzeit aus.

Die Hochzeit fand am ersten Tag des achten Monats des Jahres 2670 statt.

So war nun ein neues Paar am Horizont, welches das Königspaar Regan und Sofie bald ablösen sollte. Was würde bis zur Thronbesteigung geschehen? Wie läuft die Beziehung zwischen Sara und Chelsim und wie leitet Chelsim die Geschicke seines Reiches?_



Was noch kommt:

&#9679; Beschreibung des Königreiches
&#9679; Weitere Charakterbeschreibungen
&#9679; Fortführung der Geschichte von Chelsims Tochter Rose
&#9679; Genauere Ausarbeitung/Änderungen des Textes mit mehr Details
&#9679; und was sonst noch kommt

Danke für´s Lesen. Bitte äußert Eindrücke und Kritik. Ich möchte an dieser Geschichte gerne weiterarbeiten und möchte, dass es lesenswert ist.



Dies ist ein Auszug aus einem Universum welches ich mir mir schon seit einiger Zeit ausdenke. Es enthält eigene Welten und Figuren. Bitte schreibt mir, ob ihr den Prolog oder die Fortsetzung auch haben wollt. Bitte auch Kritik, was Inhalt, Schreibstil usw. angeht. Alle Fraktionen können und werden noch genau beschrieben. Charaktere erhalten eine Hintergrundgeschichte. Da ich mir das Ganze gerade erst ausdenke, kommen die Infos erst später und nicht komplett auf einmal. Falls Interesse besteht.

Falls jemand noch in dem minecraft.de Forum unterwegs ist, dort hab ich das als DeliciousBob veröffentlicht.


----------



## Frank Sonnebach (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo erstmal,

ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob du noch immer ein Feedback benötigst, dein Thread ist ja schon ein bisschen älter. Ich habe die von dir veröffentlichten Ausschnitte gelesen und könnte meine Meinung kundtun, allerdings nur, wenn sie für dich noch von Interesse ist. 

Grüße,

Frank


----------

